# Loose Stool when switching foods



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I recently adopted a 12 week old puppy from a shelter. They gave me a ziploc baggie of the food she was currently on (not sure what kind it was) for me to mix with the food I was planning on feeding her. I mixed the food, half and half, for a few days until it ran out. Now she's completely on her Taste of the Wild - High Prairie formula. She loves it, and seems to be doing well, but she has VERY loose stools and is going multiple (4-5) times per day. I've been feeding her at 5:30 am and 5:30 pm. The bag recommended 2 1/4 cups per day for her size/age. I've just been giving a cup in the morning and a cup at night.

I also gave her a small amount of no sugar added applesauce in her kong.

Is it normal for a puppy to have loose stools for awhile when adjusting to a new food (especially a grain free formula)?


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Short answer ...yes and yes

what is her current weight?.....you can also try giving her a little canned pumpkin....(real pumpkin not pie filling) to help firm up her poo


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

The pumpkin won't make things worse? I did pick up a can of 100% pumpkin.

I am starting to get concerned... her poo is now pretty much just like soup.  She goes in her crate and it is all over when we take her out. No good at all.  Tonight after she ate, we could hear her stomach rumbling. So far it hasn't come out... *crosses fingers* but she just ate about 20 min ago.

Do you think it could be a combination of anxiety over being alone in the crate and the food switch? Do you think the applesauce made it worse (not planning on giving that again for awhile!).

Oh, and she weighs 14 pounds.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

nikelodeon79 said:


> The pumpkin won't make things worse?
> 
> I am starting to get concerned... her poo is now pretty much just like soup.  She goes in her crate and it is all over when we take her out. No good at all.  Do you think it could be a combination of anxiety over being alone in the crate and the food switch? Do you think the applesauce made it worse (not planning on giving that again for awhile!).
> 
> Oh, and she weighs 14 pounds.


Sure could be the new food and anxiety.....also 2.5 cups a day sounds like a lot of food for a 14lb pound dog...what breed?...sorry went back and read the first post...12week puppy could possibly eat that much ..growing pups eat alot

If the food is richer with higher protein then that could cause the upset tummy.....pumpkin can do both..firm up when needed or soften if need


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Taste of the Wild is definitely high in protein. How long do we wait for the tummy probs to pass? Is there a timeframe where it stops being just transition problems, and we start thinking that the food isn't the right one for her?

I've been giving her two cups per day, one in the morning and one at night. She's an Akita/German Shepherd mix.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

I would give it a good two weeks.....try the pumpkin...if the poo doesn't firm up or you notice a big weight drop then I would try a different food.

I have my APBT and Boston on TOTW and have had great results..but each dog is different....I tried them on Wellness first and they had terrible gas and very very smell poo...but my pug is still on it and doing well..


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Would you also recommend buying a bag of whatever they were feeding her at the shelter (I can call and ask them what it was) and then weaning her off of it more slowly? I have been mixing the two foods since I got her on Saturday, but have run out of the old food so she's been getting straight TOTW for the past day and a half.

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

If she was doing well on the other food you can try putting her back on it but I would still give it some time to see what happens....sometimes its the dogs system just needs a while to adjust

....I wont tell anyone not to feed a certain food...some brands that people feel are "bad" may work for some dogs.....I prefer food that has less grain/corn, food coloring, and more meat...but that is what works for my pups....

you may have to try a few different brands before you are happy with how you dog does on any one brand


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

If the loose stools go on for too long, contact your vet....a friend of mine got a new puppy and thought she had loose stools from switching foods, but it turned out she had a stonach virus and had to go to the emergency vet. So keep an eye out!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

The stools were starting to firm up a bit more yesterday, but are a little but runnier today. She'll be going to the vet to get a vaccination so I will have them check her out then. I'll probably bring in a stool sample in ahead of time.


----------

